# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Are there any new images of prints?

## DangerousThing

Hi,

I'm mainly interested in seeing what sort of prints you're getting from the T-Rex 24s if you have them up, as well as anything both large and small from said printer.

And to be honest, I'd like to see what you've done since the Kickstarter campaign.

Have a nice day!

----------


## 3dm

Hi, DT,

We don't yet have a -24, so we don't yet have pictures from one. The current plan is that the first -24 will be built as part of a pre-production batch in early May.

Since the KS campaign we've been totally focused on getting the production facility arranged, and the production machinery in place. 

We plan on having a web hangout as soon as we have definitive news to report on either fronts. 

Ben.

----------


## postmahomeson

This is the box you put us in ,here's the thing you can make almost anything you can make out of plastic , do you want a survey or what?
finish that and we can get out of the box thanks

----------

